# Can't Boot Back To Windows From Linux



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

A couple of days ago my PC shut down on me, I tried all the options that it gave me to troubleshoot my OS backup but it still told me there was no operating system and I tried everything I could to get Windows back. After realizing that nothing was working, I power washed my entire computer, and I washed all my drives and decided to boot off a USB into the Linux distro operating system Zorin OS. I had a blast with this Linux distro for a while but it has some limitations that I need that's only available on Windows. (Yes I tried using Wine, Lutris, Crossover, and the Terminal) but I want Windows 10 back either way. I formatted my USB with an NTFS format for windows using the format drive option right-clicking my USB within my files and formatting it. I went through the terminal and I went through the process of converting my bootable USB back to a normal USB and then back to a bootable USB again so it's all one drive. I then used the application woe USB to flash the windows ISO image onto my USB and then boot my computer off of my hard drive and it doesn't work and says there's no partition. I've done multiple different ways to fix this but I keep running into the same problem over and over again.

My USB storage space is 8.1 GB and it does fit on it

I have downloaded the Windows 10 enterprise edition 64 BIt ISO

After booting I get the Zorin to startup screen with the options of

Zorin

Try Zorin

Memory Test

Windows Recovery Environment which is my USB (SDD)

After I click the Windows Recovery Environment it pops up with 3 error code lines and tells me to click enter to continue and sends me back to the same menu.

I then click the Zorin option and it boots me back to my Linux distro and I try another way using different techniques but I keep going through the same cycle.

And my Linux distro isn't wiped and it doesn't make me set it up again it just boots me up normally into Zorin and I continue trying different ways to figure this out.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

Your post is too long. Not complaining. But after a quick glance. May I ask whether you tried " Boot Repair " option through Windows 10 USB / DVD ?


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

JKLE said:


> Your post is too long. Not complaining. But after a quick glance. May I ask whether you tried " Boot Repair " option through Windows 10 USB / DVD ?


Yes but that was before I Installed Zorin OS


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You should boot directly to the USB stick by either making it the first boot device in the Bios or by using a boot device menu accessed by pressing a certain F key, the required key is usually shown at the bottom of the screen just after switching the computer on. Then the Windows 10 install should start.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> You should boot directly to the USB stick by either making it the first boot device in the Bios or by using a boot device menu accessed by pressing a certain F key, the required key is usually shown at the bottom of the screen just after switching the computer on. Then the Windows 10 install should start.


Do you think I wouldn't have tried that already?
I'll show you the error I get when trying to use my USB
The Error is:

error: no such device:751F-2FCD.
error: hd3 cannot get C/H/S values.
error: hd3 cannot get C/H/S values.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Wynnister said:


> Do you think I wouldn't have tried that already?
> I'll show you the error I get when trying to use my USB


Ah I think I see the problem, are you using a single USB stick for this ?


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Ah I think I see the problem, are you using a single USB stick for this ?


Yes


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So Zorin is on the USB stick and you're trying to make that same USB stick into a Windows 10 installer ?

That won't work, you need a 2nd USB stick to use as the Windows 10 installer.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> So Zorin is on the USB stick and you're trying to make that same USB stick into a Windows 10 installer ?
> 
> That won't work, you need a 2nd USB stick to use as the Windows 10 installer.


Is it because I booted off of the same usb onto another operating system even though I cleared the usb and formatted it and then flashed the windows iso image onto it?

It can still store files onto the USB though?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes, the Zorin bootloader must still be on the USB stick since you still get the grub boot menu.
Also I think while running Zorin it will not allow you to delete everything on the stick anyway, which would be trying to delete itself.

You could try Puppy linux, it runs totally in Ram but I'm not sure if it can do what you want.

It should be possible with a 2nd USB stick with any Linux though, provided the utility to make the stick works properly of course.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Yes, the Zorin bootloader must still be on the USB stick since you still get the grub boot menu.
> Also I think while running Zorin it will not allow you to delete everything on the stick anyway, which would be trying to delete itself.
> 
> You could try Puppy linux, it runs totally in Ram but I'm not sure if it can do what you want.
> ...


After I purchase another USB do you suggest any certain ways on how to correctly create this bootable drive so this does not occur again?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think if you do what you did before but using a 2nd USB stick it should work ok, assuming whatever Linux and programs you use to make the bootable Windows 10 install USB stick do their jobs properly of course.

I am curious though, did you make the Zorin USB stick before your Windows failed ?


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> I think if you do what you did before but using a 2nd USB stick it should work ok, assuming whatever Linux and programs you use to make the bootable Windows 10 install USB stick do their jobs properly of course.
> 
> I am curious though, did you make the Zorin USB stick before your Windows failed ?


No I made it after windows failed on a chromebook using the chromebook recovery tool


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Wynnister said:


> No I made it after windows failed on a chromebook using the chromebook recovery tool


Oh right. Any chance you could make the Windows 10 install USB with the Chromebook ? (I'm not familiar with the Chromebook OS).


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Oh right. Any chance you could make the Windows 10 install USB with the Chromebook ? (I'm not familiar with the Chromebook OS).


I'm pretty sure you can but chromebooks don't have a lot of space so I recommend downloading straight to the USB. It sucks that I will need to purchase a new USB and a new key for Windows


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Looks like you will still need a 2nd USB using the Chromebook then, one to download the ISO onto and a 2nd for the installer.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

managed said:


> Looks like you will still need a 2nd USB using the Chromebook then, one to download the ISO onto and a 2nd for the installer.


So there's no way to delete the boot loader within linux itself using the terminal and re installing Grub 2


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wynnister said:


> It sucks that I will need to purchase a new USB and a new key for Windows


Why new key for Windows? Aren't you working with a computer that came with Windows 10 preinstalled? Or Windows 7 or 8 or 8.1 preinstalled?


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Why new key for Windows? Aren't you working with a computer that came with Windows 10 preinstalled? Or Windows 7 or 8 or 8.1 preinstalled?


Yes but I don't have the code and the window os files were completely wiped.I could just get the windows enterprise trial for 90 days


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think the problem is when you are running Zorin from the USB it will not let you change the whole USB.
From your first post you could not do that.

You should not need a key, if Windows 10 was activated before it should activate again automatically over the Internet, just make sure you install the same version as before, Home or Pro or Enterprise, 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

You should not need a key, if Windows 10 was activated before it should activate again automatically over the Internet, just make sure you install the same version as before, Home or Pro or Enterprise, 32 or 64 bit.
[/QUOTE]
I wasn't the one who bought windows 10 on it and I wiped the entire PC clean so there was no trace of any files and then I put Zorin OS on it using a USB


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I have downloaded the Windows 10 enterprise edition 64 BIt ISO


How _exactly _did you do this? Enterprise is for companies that use an IT dept OR for someone with a visual studio/msdn subscription. In either case, an individual such as that would not need to ask how to install.
In addition, enterprise is not available for download from ms unless you have a subscription.
If you had a legit copy of windows 10 on this system before, you simply install whatever version you had ie pro or home. Windows will activate itself; no need for a key or anything.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> How _exactly _did you do this? Enterprise is for companies that use an IT dept OR for someone with a visual studio/msdn subscription. In either case, an individual such as that would not need to ask how to install.
> In addition, enterprise is not available for download from ms unless you have a subscription.


Can you rephrase your question?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Wynnister said:


> Can you rephrase your question?


It is a very simple question. How did you get enterprise? As I posted enterprise is NOT for the home user. Anyone who can legitimately get enterprise would not need to ask how to install.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> It is a very simple question. How did you get enterprise? As I posted enterprise is NOT for the home user.


You can get the free trial online for 90 days and you can sign in using your microsoft account the one you used to sign up with the trial with and use it


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Why are you messing with enterprise? Just use the media creation tool to make whatever version of win10 you previous had ie home or pro.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> Why are you messing with enterprise? Just use the media creation tool to make whatever version of win10 you previous had ie home or pro.


I was told I needed to know the license code to use the other versions of windows


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> I wiped the entire PC clean so there was no trace of any files


That is irrelevant. If you had a legal windows install, the hardware id for the system is stored on ms servers NOT on your system. Just install whatever ver you had and it will activate itself.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> That is irrelevant. If you had a legal windows install, the hardware id for the system is stored on ms servers NOT on your system. Just install whatever ver you had and it will activate itself.


Alright, Thank you, so all I will need is a new USB then and install the ISO image using my linux distro onto the USB? Also, sorry I'm 17 and I'm still new to this stuff and that's why I came on here because I couldn't figure it out myself.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wynnister said:


> and install the ISO image using my linux distro


This may simply be a difference in terminology, but you need to* create a bootable USB flash drive* after downloading the correct Windows 10 .iso.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You could do it that way however if you have access to a windows machine, using the ms media creation tool would probably be easier. 
You should not need a new usb drive. Just delete ALL partitions on the drive. Do not attempt to partition or format. If you are using linux, many distros come with usb creation tool. Use that to create the bootable install usb. If you have access to a windows system, just download the media creation tool and it will do the rest [create the install usb for you]


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I assumed you were running Zorin 'live' on the USB stick, if you install Zorin onto the hard drive then you should not need a 2nd USB stick.

As already said it would be much easier on a Windows computer if you can get access to one, then you can make the USB stick as shown here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
You can also download the ISO file from there.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

Ok, I read through the replies. OP currently has Zorin OS, working fine and need to add Windows 10. I had more or less the same issue with bootable disc.

1. Format the USB using Gparted. That will remove any residue you have on the Zorin USB

Delete / format everything and create a new file system using Gparted

2. If possible, you can buy an empty DVD ( much cheaper than a new USB drive ) and burn your ISO into and try.

3. This might be a bit of overkill. But if possible, take the backup of your data, format the whole SSD/HDD and try to install Windows 10. This you can try if there is no other go. 

You can always install Zorin OS as dual boot later. It is always recommended to install Windows first.


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

There is absolutely no need to download an ISO file. Let the Media Creation Tool create the Windows 10 installation on the USB flash drive for you.

Do this on another Windows 10 computer...
1. Download Media Creation Tool from Microsoft
2. Run Media Creation Tool
3. Select Create installation media (USB, flash drive, DVD, or ISO file) for another PC
4. For architecture select 32-bit or 64-bit as required
5. Click Next
6. Make sure USB flash drive is selected as option (not ISO file)
7. Make sure you have your USB flash drive inserted
8. Click Next
9. Click Next
10. The Windows 10 installation media will then be installed on your USB flash drive


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

MisterEd51 said:


> There is absolutely no need to download an ISO file. Let the Media Creation Tool create the Windows 10 installation on the USB flash drive for you.
> 
> Do this on another Windows 10 computer...
> 1. Download Media Creation Tool from Microsoft
> ...


You have not read the full thread. He is running linux and the media creation tool does not run on linux. IF he has access to a windows system, then yes use the media creation tool [which as already been posted]
You do understand that when you use the media creation tool, _it downloads the iso_ and makes the bootable usb. The iso is then deleted from the temp files. There is even a msg while running the media creation tool "Downloading windows" That msg is followed by the creating msg.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

-------
So this is what I did to show you the process

1. I went on linux and I made sure there was no partitions and it was not formated or mounted

2. I got on a windows laptop and plugged in the USB, during the process it said my USB had to be formatted so I formatted the USB to FAT which was the default option that it gave me for windows.

3. I got the past version of windows that I owned onto the USB with no issue

4. I plugged it into my computer and went into the boot menu and selected USB HDD but that booted me back to Zorin. And then I chose my hard drive and still booted me to zorin.

5. I went into Bios and experimented with the boot order and it still booted me to zorin.

6. I went into the GUB screen by rapidly pressing the esc key and the USB windows recovery drive did not show up like it usually does

7. I mounted and unmounted to see if it would do anything but still nothing showed up

8. I went into my files and clicked on my USB which had all of the windows boot information inside of it like sources and boot-loader, etc.

9.I saw your message and I'm not sure how to move my OS to my hard drive and I was wondering if you could just delete the OS and reset your entire computer without a OS and then try to boot using a USB[/QUOTE]

So the boot menu where it shows

Zorn

Zorin Trail

Memory Test

Then a USB?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What exact motherboard are you running? Each board mfg has a different key combo to access the quick boot menu.
Note you may have to disable fast boot in the bios in order to boot from a usb.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I edited your post. Posting your phone # is just asking for spam calls.
When you use the quick boot menu, you should see the name of whatever usb drive you are using ie Adata, corsair, whatever. That is what you choose.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Honestly you are making this way more complex than necessary. I will go over the steps to install win10
1 Make the bootable install usb; preferably using the media creation tool however it can be done with linux as well
2 Go to the support page for your motherboard. Download the drivers you are going to need ie chipset, lan, sound, etc. Download the video driver from the relevant site ie nvidia or amd. Place these drivers on an external or other flash drive
3 Shutdown and pull the pw connectors from ALL drives excepting the one on which you want windows installed
4 Place your install usb in a usb port and pw ON the system. Use the quick boot menu rather than messing with bios settings. Delete ALL partitions on the drive so it shows as unallocated. Install windows and let setup make partitions as necessary. Do not attempt to partition or format the drive prior to you installing
5 Install windows. Once finished with the basic install, shutdown and reconnect any drives. Pw ON and install the drivers you downloaded. Reboot when prompted 

Done.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

1. Are you able to see *boot from USB* option during startup process ?

If yes, what happens when you choose it ? I mean, in some PCs, when the PC starts you can click _Del_ key and it will take you to _Boot options_. Here you can choose USB.

2. Did you try connecting your USB from a different USB port ?

3. I think you should consider boot from DVD option if possible. It will rectify issues related to USB.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wynnister said:


> 3. I got the past version of windows that I owned onto the USB with no issue


When you say "the USB" do you mean a USB flash drive?

What utility did you use to create the bootable USB flash drive?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

On a windows computer you make the USB stick by following the instructions at this link under the heading

Using the tool to create installation media

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/sof...s10?d2784474-fdb0-4e9d-9e47-5e88c0e053ec=True


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

Let me answer all of your questions.

1. I'm using a bootable USB Flash Drive

2. Yes, I deleted all the partitions, and did not format it and it did say 8.1 GB of unallocated space! I did not format it until I had to during the process of using the media creation tool by microsoft using a (Windows) laptop

3. When I press the Esc key during the computer boot up which brings me to the grub boot menu / recovery boot menu I used to get the options (Zorin)- which boots me to the zorin linux distro. (Zorin Trial) - which lends me to different versions of zorin that I can install. (Memory Test) and (USB Flash Drive Windows Recovery). After I clicked the USB option it had 3 errors marked below...
error: no such device:751F-2FCD.
error: hd3 cannot get C/H/S values.
error: hd3 cannot get C/H/S values.

4. No, the USB option does not show up anymore after I used the media creation tool by windows 

5. Yes I've tried switching the boot loader and I've used select boot where you choose what device you want to boot to manually and that didn't work after choosing every option on there because it kept booting me to my linux distro Zorin OS. I've wiped the drive and it still doesn't work, I've tried to fix it in the terminal still didn't work, I just want to wipe all of my drives clean at this point and see if it works.

6. I just want this issue to be solved and no I have not tried crjdrivers instructions and I don't get a lot of access to the other windows device because it's not mine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Would be nice to know if the USB flash drive will boot on another computer. If the Chromebook will boot from USB try it there. Obviously, this is just a boot test--do not continue beyond that point.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think Grub is still on the Usb stick, to fix this _in Windows _download BootICE with this link :- https://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/getmirror/bootice,1.html

1. With the USB stick plugged in run Bootice
2. Make sure the Usb stick is shown as Destination drive, if not use drop-down arrow to select it
3. click on [Process MBR] if Windows NT... already selected goto step 4.
Select Windows NT... and click on [Install/Config] button then on [Windows NT 6.x MBR]
4. click on [Process PBR] if BOOTMGR... already selected goto step 6.
5. Select BOOTMGR... and click on [Install/Config] then on OK
6. Close then Exit BootICE

Now see if the USB stick will boot to the Windows install.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

THANK YOU EVERYONE ON THIS COMMUNITY FOR HELPING ME OUT, THIS ISSUE HAS NOW BEEN FINALLY SOLVED AFTER DAYS OF FIGURING IT OUT!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please tell us how you did it, it could help someone with a similar problem.


----------



## Wynnister (Jun 14, 2020)

I solved this problem by testing my usb on someone else's computer using the USB HDD boot option. 
I then did the same on my computer selecting the USB HDD option on the quick boot menu by pressing F12 during the boot process. 

There was obviously more steps before this but that would take a very long time to write all of it out, so please read the previous post for questions and answers.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for explaining and well done.


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just as an addendum to this wee saga, the easiest way to *totally* "wipe" a drive of any sort clean in Linux - _including_ the boot sectors - is to use the "*dd*" command from the terminal. DD is not known as the "disk destroyer" for nothing, because you do have to be careful how you enter the command.

DD is supplied by default with *all* Linux distros, since it's an integral part of the GNU 'toolkit'.

--------------------------------------

- Check very *carefully* to be absolutely certain that you know which mount point represents your USB drive (sda, sdb, sdc, etc).

Knowing this, you can then enter the following into a terminal:-

*dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M*

.....where 'X' is the drive letter of your USB stick (substitute 'a', 'b', 'c', etc, in place of 'X'). Copy & paste if you prefer, to make sure you have the 'spaces' in the right places. *Then* press 'Enter', and just wait until the terminal tells you it's finished.

That's all it takes. One squeaky-clean, pristine drive, with 100% unallocated space.

Mike.


----------

